# Medal Of Honor Allied Assult Codes



## AdamLevinson (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey all, I cant seem to get the cheats to run on the macosx version of MOHAA.  IT keeps telling me i need to run the server with cheats enabled.  How would i go about doing that?  Thanks in advance.  This is a great game i reccomend it to anyone who is a fan of War games, or just first person shooters in general.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 21, 2003)

Cheats? WTF is that?


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok, to get cheats working you have to do the following.

Start up MOHAA holding down the option key. (it might be the shift key, but try option first)

A little white box will pop up.  Enter the following into it:

+set cheats 1 +set thereisnomonkey 1

Then click ok.  The game should start up.  Load your current game.  Then pause the game and load it again.  Once it's loaded again you should then go to the text entry by pressing the ~ button.  There you can type the cheat code.

Two of the codes that I have memorized are:

dog = god mode
fulhealth = full health

There a bunch more, but I can't remember them.  God mode is my favorite.  I use it whenever I get stuck.


----------



## a2daj (Mar 21, 2003)

You can also enable cheats buy creating an autoexec.cfg file and placing it in the same file as the game data.  In the .cfg file add the lines
+set cheats 1 
+set thereisnomonkey 1

Getting the cheats to work is then the same as what dixonbm listed but without having to type anything in the console at startup everytime.


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 21, 2003)

There already is an autoexec.cfg file in Applications/Medal of Honor/main

By adding those lines to that file, would that do the trick?


----------



## AdamLevinson (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for your help.  I got it working however couldn't figure out the Autoexec one.  Ohh well, i'll just have to go through that when i get stuck. Thanks Again, and i look forward to participating more on thses forums.


----------



## KILLER (Mar 24, 2007)

I noticed your convo and i have a question for you dixonbm. When you hold down the button to pen white box does it have the word console and file and you click wat you want. I just want to know a detailed walkthrough ASAP.


----------



## KILLER (Mar 25, 2007)

dixonbm said:


> Ok, to get cheats working you have to do the following.
> 
> Start up MOHAA holding down the option key. (it might be the shift key, but try option first)
> 
> ...




KILLER: dixon's way won't work and the other way won't either instead when i typee the cheats in it says unnknown command "say"


----------



## KILLER (Mar 25, 2007)

God,fullheal,wuss,noclip,notarget,toggle cg_3rd_person,listinventory,tele,map,maplist,coord,health,kill,playermodel.

Thats all the cheats i feel like listing


----------



## ora (Mar 25, 2007)

Killer, this discussion os from 4 years ago!


----------

